# XML Reader install on FreeBSD 10.3 Release



## clintm.n (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.

Trying to install xml reader and keep getting the following error

```
d /usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/ && make install clean
===> Building for php56-xmlreader-5.6.31
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader/libtool --mode=link cc -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector -o ./xmlreader.la -export-dynamic -avoid-version -prefer-pic -module -rpath /usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader/modules php_xmlreader.lo -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lxml2 -lz -llzma -lm
[B]grep: /usr/local/lib/libiconv.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libiconv.la: No such file or directory[/B]
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' is not a valid libtool archive
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader/work/php-5.6.31/ext/xmlreader
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader
root@dr01:/usr/ports/textproc/php56-xmlreader #
```
How do i get to by pass the libiconv.la error or install the file

Please assist


----------

